
DuoSkin – On-skin User Interfaces - scuttle22
http://duoskin.media.mit.edu/
======
ihsw
It should be noted that the content at the submitted link is at least a year
old, however what's _new_ is DuoSkin participating in the International
Symposium on Wearable Computers (ISWC), which is occurring a month from now
(Sept 12-16).

ISWC 2016:

[http://www.iswc.net/iswc16/](http://www.iswc.net/iswc16/)

Also, here is a short technical design document (warning: PDF) prepared for
the ISWC:

[http://duoskin.media.mit.edu/duoskin_iswc16.pdf](http://duoskin.media.mit.edu/duoskin_iswc16.pdf)

And the corresponding press kit:

[http://duoskin.media.mit.edu/DUOSKIN_PRESS_RELEASE_IMAGES.zi...](http://duoskin.media.mit.edu/DUOSKIN_PRESS_RELEASE_IMAGES.zip)

------
IshKebab
Nice way to get electrodes onto skin, but I feel like they're being moderately
deceitful by hiding all the electronics on the other side of the arm (except
for the NFC tag).

~~~
joezydeco
Agreed. Not to put the work down - it's beautiful - but the part where you get
into the silicon capsense controller is never attractive and/or easy.

When building glass touchscreens we had anisotropic Z-tape under heat and
pressure. Is there some breakthrough in doing this on a wet tattoo applique?

------
Kinnard
I wonder if art schools will grab a hold of this stuff. I imagine it will have
a big impact on fashion, jewelry and makeup.

